# Steve Cook, new center console build ,



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok so I have new comfy Recaro seats and I lowered them a bit and the old console seems too big and bulky! 
Plus I wanted to mold my iPad in the truck somewhere ,







started by removing the old one and all the useless crap!







then tape up the floor,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Then add foil tape over that








Then protect rest of floor and prep








Now glass to 1/4 in and cut to shape,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Then I made the internal parts ( storage bin / cup holder mont ,,,,,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Next fleece the body,








Then apply fiberglass res.








Dry


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Now this is a 3 part console , so for the top sec. I am molding a I pad that flows down to a cup holder, 
1st mold the pad,







flip it over and tape! 
Then fiberglass


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks bad ass so far!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

:snacks:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in.
I learn so much from threads like these. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking great sir, Loving the console

But

So nice as the it is, those Ultimo in the Kicks are what have my eye. Now that is just sickness.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

suscribed!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang. This is gonna be sick!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

wow just wow !! very very nice


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

As a rule I automatically sub to all of Steve, Matt and Bing's threads so, sub'd. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Scry Bizzled!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

on the ipad, it looks like it's laying face down on a bigger panel, and you glassed over both. Is the bigger panel the dock, or a trim ring?

Great work though! It's threads like this that made me think "how hard can fiberglassing be? That's simple enough". Then 3 hours later in a 104 degree black asphault parking lot in Nashville, I looked at my kick panel molds that hadn't dried yet and cursed every one of you that can do this so well.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

sub'd this looks great!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


>


i spy ipod dock trimmed to shape...


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Killing it! One of the nicest shaped custom consoles I've seen for a long time!


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

Sub'd, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## kcrebel (Jan 28, 2013)

subscribed!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

the seats


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Tomarrow I need to sand down the excess fleece and start on level 2


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks great, subscribed!


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Awseome. I have the Yukon version of the same truck.

Whats in the front doo panels for the 6 1/2's? Did you make those or buy them?

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Taking Notes. Just awesome. Can't want to see how it's finished and integrated into the vehicle.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

next top sec, of console ,
Base templet out of abs , stick to 1/4 alum. Plate the router,


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sickkkkk!!!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

How did you cut the abs template?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I cut by hand with jig saw


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

after a lot of cussing with the router ! It's cut out


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks nice!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome work so far! I can't envision yet where exactly you are placing the iPad, but I'm sure we'll know soon! This console is gonna be sweet...OEM look, but better. 

Using your jig saw, did you rough-cut the aluminum plate around the perimeter of your ABS template, and also roughly cut out the cup holder openings before going at it with the router?

This is what I do to minimize wear on my router bits, and it provides for faster, smoother cuts on aluminum. If your bit just has to remove 1/16" of edge material, it goes much faster and it will reduce bit chatter and/or prevent scoring or gouging the edge of your workpiece. It also makes a huge difference in heat buildup.

You probably already do this, but since one of your photos show that you didn't rough-cut the area between the cup holder holes beforehand, and you mentioned cussing at the router, I thought I'd mention it.  A few jigsaw blades are much cheaper than a single, high-quality router bit.

I also spray my bits and the edges of the workpiece with DriCote aerosol lubricant (now called BladeCote) before I begin cutting with either the table saw or router. Again, it makes cutting faster and smoother, with less heat buildup.










Just don't ask me about fiberglassing, LOL!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Next thing we're gonna see is Steve giving his truck the "Chop Top" treatment, LOL!


You know, it's the easiest way to increase your stage height, right?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

added the magnets to the iPad mount and getting ready to cover and mout Connector


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

will glass in the back of the iPad part tomarrow


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SCHWEEET!


----------



## hggadm3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking good Steve, ill have to come see it one day( this is Adam Whitehead btw)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

phat WORK!!

+1 on the kick panels!!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Awwww man it is getting serious up in here, subscribed!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Really nice work!!


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

man i wanna see more! how are u going to secure the whole piece to the car itself?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

This is sweet!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, well it's its still far from done , because I molded the floor is says put well and it will be bolted down to floor also. It will mold In to dash where the cig lighters are now too, that will be relocated


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn that is some fine craftsmanship! 

Quick questions, will the magnets (i assume they are rare earth for strength) affect the ipad in anyway? I know in the older days, magnets + hdd of any sort = bad 

Just curious as the ipad has what i assume is a ssd/flash style setup that they are much less susceptible to this?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No. The iPad case from Apple has them built in. They're good.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> No. The iPad case from Apple has them built in. They're good.


Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Now my iPad seems to have no metal in it, so I put a metal sticker on back of mine so the magnets would hold it


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks very nice. I'm guessing you are going to shift the AC controls up or relocate them elsewhere?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Those are not the AC controls , that is power outlets and they will be relocated , the ac panel will go back In under CD player


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

then coat with dura glass and sand! Sand sand! Then I coat with bondo to get it smooth.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

iPad holder molded


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Are you gonna put a popcorn popper in the large storage bin? Looks like a great setup for popcorn, sodas, and a movie. 

Honestly looks beautiful, Steve. Well thought out and killer fab work. The arm rest looks perfectly placed for support when using the iPad touchscreen.

Did you decide to go with the iPad due to the recent changes in the MECA rulebook?

I'm really interested to see what you plan to do with the space that's forward of the iPad mount that you said will connect to the center of the dash...you've already got stereo subs in the kicks, so?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Believe it or not this console is way smaller then the factory


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> Are you gonna put a popcorn popper in the large storage bin? Looks like a great setup for popcorn, sodas, and a movie.
> 
> Honestly looks beautiful, Steve. Well thought out and killer fab work. The arm rest looks perfectly placed for support when using the iPad touchscreen.
> 
> ...


Same here. Would be scratching my head with that part.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Believe it or not this console is way smaller then the factory


Should be an advantage - Reduces Reflection.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

kick done


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a heck of a foot rest


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish i woulda thought to put an ottoman for the listeners in my cars


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

What's cool is you can put your foot on it and you don't feel crap


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

more dura glass !


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

No e-brake at all?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

What's an (e brake)??


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Parking brake.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yours don't work ( miller lite -


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> you've already got stereo subs in the kicks, so?


lol. subs? nah... those are just midbasses to Steve.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes I know what an e brake is , lol


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, duh...

Sorry, it's been a long day.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Really they are! They play to 250 hz


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Fred FlintStone Style E-Brakes!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Yours don't work ( miller lite -



YET! I have a plan...

I'm also not Steve Cook who spends hundreds of hours building elaborate complicated things but can't be arsed to figure out another location for the parking brake.

oh and nice build btw. bad ass and stuff.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

weld a bracket for the cable, and add an actuator. that's my plan since i got rid of my brake for the kicks


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I have no use for a E brake! Lol I don't park on hills!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's not forget why it's called an Emergency brake 

You should just see this an as opportunity to make your e-brake into something blatantly overdone just like the rest of the car  I mean that in a good way...


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I only want to retain it so that on the RARE occasions when I have to take my car to a mechanic, they won't let it roll off the lift. Side note, I need my FWD differential(half in tranny/half outside) rebuilt. Gotta love the 4T80E!

By the way, I'm digging the kickpanels. They somewhat remind me of mine with the "quarter-column" design, except mine are then forward fire. I have a build-log as well "97 Deville" if you are curious.

I remember at 07 or 08 MECA finals, I was talking talking with my buddy John Hone near the SQ hall, and you walked up and said "SQ is hard." kind of funny from the loudest SS man ever. Ha hah.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

E brakes are nice for that occasional boot leg u-turn or when drifting is a must!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

nevermind, looks like yours are a full "half-column" type. either way, badass so far.

I would assume that's an Ipad2 since it's newer, but not an Ipad3 since it's still a standard 30pin connector? We're getting ready to change out ours in our camaro


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


> kick done


Hmmm...Hard to tell...are those the Supremo 6.5" mids or the Ultimo 8" subs?

Vented to outside I presume?

250Hz, and down to???






audioxincsq said:


> more dura glass !


Interested to see how you incorporate the white lattice. 

Console looks great, dude. How are you going to finish it? Guess we'll see that soon enough. 


Hmmm...Esspresso or Capuccino machine in the console's rear bin?...pour straight into your cup in the morning.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

millerlyte said:


> Let's not forget why it's called an Emergency brake
> 
> You should just see this an as opportunity to make your e-brake into something blatantly overdone just like the rest of the car  I mean that in a good way...


They're actually called parking brakes.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Hmmm...Hard to tell...are those the Supremo 6.5" mids or the Ultimo 8" subs?
> 
> Vented to outside I presume?
> 
> 250Hz, and down to???


Im pretty sure thats a 10...not a 6.5 or an 8..but a 10


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> Im pretty sure thats a 10...not a 6.5 or an 8..but a 10


Jiminy Crickets! So those resin fumes ARE gettin' to Steve-O!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Im pretty sure thats a 10...not a 6.5 or an 8..but a 10


http://youtu.be/fipQisc68dQ


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Fricasseekid said:


> I give it a ten - YouTube


LMAO!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Im pretty sure thats a 10...not a 6.5 or an 8..but a 10





Fricasseekid said:


> I give it a ten - YouTube


*Say it Again!*


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> They're actually called parking brakes.


I didn't intend to derail the thread but while we're at it, for all intents and purposes I think its fair to call it an emergency brake for automatic transmissions. Its really more of a parking brake in a manual. Semantics, whatever idgaf. Sorry cook you can have your thread back now.

And for the record, I second the notion of a cappuccino machine in the console.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbucks on tap would be nice


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

sand sand and more sanding


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

and then!!! More filler


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, you produce some serious porn here!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

ready to cover


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you cover that in one piece? 

I would love to see in-progress shots of the covering process if possible.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

step by step video of you wrapping that in one piece please


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 ^^^^


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

^^X3^^


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't show you all my secrets -


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Can't show you all my secrets -


Saw that on the rise.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Can't show you all my secrets -



Fixed:


audioxincsq said:


> I haven't figured out how to do it yet


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mmmmmmmm....getting close. Vinyl wrap timelapse please!


Love the irony of the minivan and the poster on the wall in front of it, haha! 



audioxincsq said:


>


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

yeehaa


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful work man, subscribing. I'd really consider rigging the e-brake in one way or another. My e-brake saved me from smashing my pride and joy through a Geo Metro the other day when my brake line got a hole in it.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

damn man that is some fine wrapping skills! 

Sub'd for sure!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Really, you're going to leave us with this


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

You must wait for the exciting conclusion on tomorrow's episode of
*"**Cooke's Construction"*.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


>


You know, you don't _actually_ have to use the blood of virgins to upholster complicated pieces. :laugh:

What's happening with the part in the front between the dash and the console? Looks great so far!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Glue.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know how you have the patience. I envy you. Lol.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Perfection.....absolute perfection.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Far from perfection ! But will do for now


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


>


Is that standard vinyl? 
Is the heat gun the trick to making it contour? 

I tried wrapping my door pods and it came out nice but I had to fold it over and make cuts, then glue the seams down tight. It came out looking nice but since the seams weren't stitched they peeled up on my after a few months.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes GM match vinyl , and it is stiff!! Heat gun helps to get it to stretch.
This was almost impossible to wrap!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this is the vol knob I'm going to do


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

wow. amazing


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Steve, where did you find that volume knob? Is it from an Audi?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good Steve! You need to lose the beanie though. I'll send you a hoodie!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Got to keep my dumbos warm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The relief in the rear of the console where it might be carpeted is a key to wrapping that guy (IMO).

I try to use a second material in the areas where I might get a lot of vinyl bunched up or pulled tight.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Right on mr The hated guy


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

aluminum adds a nice touch. subtle. but definitely helps make the piece.
looks like you may have done this sort of thing before...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work!! I doubt you will ever use the upholders!!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

VERY nice. That vinyl does look like a perfect match, great texture.

Where you gonna put your volume knob?

Also interested in seeing what you do with the storage bin/arm rest lid. Side hinge, rear hinge, other?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Obviously too late for a comment, but would have been cool if the I-Pad section rotated between driver an passenger!

Great work, looks as good as factory!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty sure you're wearing my hat, Cook.

Well done on the vinyl. Looks sharp.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope that's my wal Mart hat


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks very nice Steve.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What is the aluminum-like trim you used on the kicks and the back part of the console? That console looks awesome. I hate doing vinyl, but I think the biggest thing I've learned is to shape your pieces in ways that make it easier to wrap.

Jay


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful work. subscribed.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Great work Steve. Im in the process of doing some vinyl and aluminum "additions" as well. Definitely add extra Flava!!!!!!!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Speechless brother. That is outstanding. The the crazy me trim around the back. Nice touch. Can't wait to see this thing in person. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice vinyl work. Look forward to seeing it at SBN.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Did a lot of work last night , glassed lid - molded in part of dash- wired up new console vol / track up down buttons - covered dash parts in black wood grain and buttons ,,,,, oh and Recaros came in! Pics later!


----------



## THASQGOTME (Jul 6, 2006)

Dude...all I can say is outstanding work! You have some serious sklllz. Just out of curiosity, how much would you charge to build something like that?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

vol / track up / down


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dang, dude. that looks awesome!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

next


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


>


Dopeness...wow


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Your **** is so ill I'm kinda angry about it. 

In every craft I occupy myself with there are many projects I see that make me aspire to drive on and get better. But then there are certain projects that just make me want to hang my hat on the wall and watch TV. I don't think I'll ever be as good as you sir, even if I did do it for a career.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not that good , lol I just work hard at it, anyone can do anything if they work at it


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> Your **** is so ill I'm kinda angry about it.
> 
> In every craft I occupy myself with there are many projects I see that make me aspire to drive on and get better. But then there are certain projects that just make me want to hang my hat on the wall and watch TV. I don't think I'll ever be as good as you sir, even if I did do it for a career.


I have seen the woodworking you do sir, you have talent.



audioxincsq said:


> I'm not that good , lol I just work hard at it, anyone can do anything if they work at it


:icon_bs:

Have you seen what *I* try to do?

Some folks "got" it, some don't, and some of us never will. That's why you have your job


----------



## kcrebel (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't even keep up with college football recruiting because I keep coming back to these updates!!! 
Lol


----------



## kcrebel (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a stupid question but do you plan on using the ipad as the interface for operating the sound system? I've seen some ipad installs where they used them with a hidden head unit. Just curious. Incredible work regardless....
Like others have already said there are times when it is readily apparent that you are in way over your head. This would be one of those for me...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good dude!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Steve, not bad for a rookie. For a challenge, maybe next time try this stuff...


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

just kidding


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The iPad is linked to the ODR head unit


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

So why the volume control ?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

When you sit back in the seat your arm rest right there so good spot for controls , better the using a remote


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome work, Steve! I dig nice console builds. ; )


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Look great Mr. Cook


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Will you please post pics of how you did the aluminum trim piece between the vinyl and carpet? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

hell yeah


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Trick #1---







Ok , the Alum trim is $10 3m stick on Chrome 1/2" side molding from autoparts store  you get a soft 3m scuff pad and hand brush it to look like real Alum.!


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Steve I use that a lot but I've never tried to bend it like u have here. Any thing special needed to bend it like that?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, this is a great build Steve.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Truly impressive Steve!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys,


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

audioxincsq said:


> Trick #1---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that Steve. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I had a feeling that aluminum trim was that. Very cool idea.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Now all the other is real alum plate


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Just the wrap around the back is fake


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Ol' fake ass alligator shoes....


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Big respect dude, for making this!










The model of the console it spot on! 
Every detail matches all the rest you made in the car.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


> vol / track up / down


Interesting. 

<Mick, can I get that remote back.. >


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks amazing!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Speechless... Very well executed!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

looks great but the more I think about it, based on how high your reference level is and the bar you set for yourself--I would have eliminated the rear portion of the console. and either made a sliding bracket or went with more a bench seat to move the listener(s) more toward the center.
similar to the way Biggs did his, small bench seat barely large enough to sit 2 people and moved toward the center.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Ill bet that inversion table is handy after you spend a day under the dash


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Factory brackets. Looks factory! Well executed. Phenomenal! To say the least. Mike.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Had to make the seat mounts! And I'm about to get on that inv. table ! My back is killing me after today!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The console lid will be done tomarrow , and Erin and I will be molding a pilers too for his Honda


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> The console lid will be done tomarrow , and Erin and I will be molding a pilers too for his Honda


Interested in how both turn out .


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> The console lid will be done tomarrow , and Erin and I will be molding a pilers too for his Honda


It's crazy. I don't take sick days at work and when I do it's to work on my car. Lol.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> The console lid will be done tomarrow , and Erin and I will be molding a pilers too for his Honda


COULD YOU PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO A STEP BY STEP ON THE A-PILLARS!!! PLEASE!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


>


Any chance I can see a few more photos of these dash pods?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve, great work man. Any chance u could tell me who makes the track up/down/volume controller u installed?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mic, you know Steve is going to tear everything out in 2 months and redo it...moving the seats to the center is probably on the list of things to do for the next time. This was just a proof of concept thing...lol. 

Looks like the steering wheel is about face high now...people going think it's a little old man driving the truck.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn Steve go to master class.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Chevy makes the vol / up Down switch except it was a gas pedal adjustment and traction off switch , I modified them


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Steve, great work man. Any chance u could tell me who makes the track up/down/volume controller u installed?


Steve, did you tap into the Pioneer Remote? Would be interested in seeing on how to get a knob instead of buttons for volume..


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Was going to do a knob but these buttons just seem to go well


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

done!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ridiculous...in a good way.

You made it look so easy. Going to rip out my center console tomorrow


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

looks very good, but I think it is even better if you polish the aluminum....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Let me guess...you did the stiching on the console lid too.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


> Was going to do a knob but these buttons just seem to go well


+/- or full rotation Knob? a four point instead of full rotation would be great, as long as the knob is low and probably locked into the 4 positions. (now, how do I integrate that into my titan ).. 

Integration in your truck looks really good. plus it protects you from the occasional losing remote syndrome, that seems to hit us when we need it the most..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


>


Looking good, that would be an ideal place to just add nice co-ax speaker.... make tuning easier.

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Or a full range. Just sayin.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Or a full range. Just sayin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Or a full range. Just sayin.


there goes the polar response theory! lol...j/k


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't say I was using them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


>


I'm still wondering if these would house a 5.25"driver (lol)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


>


Thread jacker. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Wesayso said:


> I'm still wondering if these would house a 5.25"driver (lol)


* Cough cough kef cough * 

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nope. the 5.25" is just a bit too big. though, I sure did try. 


I didn't intend to derail, so back OT...

I took some pictures of Steve's truck and will post them when I get home tonight. It looks SICK! And his freaking dash enclosures are built like tanks!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Funk, on a whole new level...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

We had a fun play date Erin- thanks


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awwww. Thanks!

Just don't ask me to get the sharpie from your pocket again! Lol.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Awwww. Thanks!
> 
> Just don't ask me to get the sharpie from your pocket again! Lol.


Was it a sharpie or was he just happy to see ya??? hehe


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Man he wouldn't even scratch my nuts wile I was fiberglassing !! I mean help a brother out!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I said I'd do it with a broom handle but noooooooooooo.....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Lmao.... sounds like yall had an absolute blast!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Man I wish I was closer to AL. I need some dash pods made.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Man I wish I was closer to AL. I need some dash pods made.


Does that mean you'd be willing to scratch "said" nuts? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Does that mean you'd be willing to scratch "said" nuts?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Depends on the discount?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

badass work man. i wish i got to listen to the thing at finals, but with my disqualification rebuild and chest\head cold i only looked around in there. awesome work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got pictures of his truck ill post up tonight. I've got all sorts of secrets to tell. LOL!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I've got pictures if his truck ill post up tonight. I've got all sorts if secrets to tell. LOL!


His secrets or your own?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

His. Ours. We.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Secrets from the closet ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nope. not unless it was a big closet.


we finished up my pillars last night. I've just not posted any finished pictures because I need to make a grille for them before they're *completely* done. Luckily I've already got the rings thanks to a truck stop Steve found. lol.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

You going all JL this year ? They do make some great speakers. 

Going to be a battle in Modex this year with Cook gone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

as promised, a few more pictures...


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> Funk, on a whole new level...


Is that where the rhythm is the bass, and the bass is the treble?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

G-funk!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Totally more hip than P-Funk. He couldn't even "Regulate" his own hair. Sweet install steve. Maybe I'll see you at MECA finals again in the next year or so....

I'm an old SPL guy from the 90's(although about 20dB behind your van,,,but then again, who wasn't!). and like you I converted to SQ a few years ago.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

so happy how it turned out,


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

One of the nicest installs ever. I'd be happy, too. 

Thanks for sharing.

Are pictures of the rest of the install posted here somewhere?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Simply a studio on wheels,just MARVELOUS!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

back


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

What happened to rebuilding the back bc you were sick of not having any storage space? and not being able to haul stuff to shows?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Lazy


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

What sort of speakers are on the dash? Is it a 4" wideband?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> back


PORN. HARDCORE


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

awesome install!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> G-funk!


Here is some Funk - just released ...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

sweefu said:


> What sort of speakers are on the dash? Is it a 4" wideband?


EJ Jordan's JX92s...I believe

Nice.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

I noticed your guages are different. what did you use for a dash insturment kit?


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

audioxincsq said:


> back


 that's beautiful!


----------



## Hegel122 (Feb 10, 2013)

soo sick... haha if I didn't use my gooseneck hitch I would definitely do something like this.... hmmm maybe its time for a daily driver...


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

So this is the Steve that may be doing an install in my wife's ES350. 

Nice work Steve...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The infamous Steve Cook.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> Then add foil tape over that


What's the electrical service connector under the seat for?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


>


white girl with black hair... _my kryptonite!_


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

What is the ipad linked to the cod player with?


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

that is a sick build


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


>


that's not dap landou top....

is this better? what is it?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> that's not dap landou top....
> 
> is this better? what is it?


WilsonArt 800 . He buys if by the 5 gallon. Its only available by the 5 gallon, 55 gallon drum or 330 gallon tote.

Wilsonart 600 works well and is what I use bc You can buy it at Lowes and at some HD.
the 800 has a much faster flash time of only a few minutes. the 600 is about 20min.
So if you have time to spare while it flashes, then you can usually buy the 600 locally. 
If you dont have any time, and have the means to buy a 5 gallon pail, then go with the 800

Wilsonart 128 fl. oz. WA600 Construction Adhesive-WA600 Gallon Adhesive at The Home Depot


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> WilsonArt 800 . He buys if by the 5 gallon. Its only available by the 5 gallon, 55 gallon drum or 330 gallon tote.
> 
> Wilsonart 600 works well and is what I use bc You can buy it at Lowes and at some HD.
> the 800 has a much faster flash time of only a few minutes. the 600 is about 20min.
> ...


thanks mic, that's superhelpful!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I could have sworn someone said it was virgin's blood. Glad to see it's something easier to get in bulk. lol

Jay


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Just seeing this thread. Absolutely superb! Craftsmanship and aesthetic design are just through the roof!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

This may motivate me to build mt Armada. IPad mini going in the dash but may not use a head unit just the iPad.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

the red glue is what we used when I worked at a custom cabinet/countertop shop
at the audio shop I've been with for a long time now, we use the Weldwood Landau yellow stuff


----------



## JORGEFLG (Jan 24, 2014)

so awesome contruction! subscribed!!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Subscribed 


Jemal


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

just made a vol knob for the helix dsp


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

This is an insanely well done build. So much win in all of this. Thanks for the inspiration and thanks for posting your work.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

very neat work


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> just made a vol knob for the helix dsp


steve, i have some pots and what not wired up for the volume of my helix, but i didnt use the part from helix. i ordered the pots and the connector from don in nj. 

do you have any info or tips on how you wired up your dsp remote? im about ready to just buy the remote - but im still on the fence about double checking my wires on what i built (that does not work properly) or just buying the part.

it looks real good, and the knob looks like its in a prime spot.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I just the desoldered the volume pot out of the helix remote and soldered wires on the circuitboard and extended it to my volume pot


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------

